# Application qui prend de la place



## yopaille (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour a tous 

Voila j'ai un Iphone 6 plus 16giga et je voulais savoir pourquoi j'ai des applications comme Facebook, Messenger,Viber ou même Snapchat qui bouffe énormément de place ?
Pourtant quand on télécharge l'application c'est marqué genre 90mo mais quand on regarde l'espace qu'elle prend sur l'iphone c'est 2 fois plus que indiqué dans l'application de l'iphone et puis je comprend pas non plus pourquoi quand je compare la même appli sur un autre iphone souvent sur mon Iphone elle prend plus de place que sur l'autre iphone. Pourquoi ? Que faire pour essayer d'avoir de la place sans changer d'iphone et prendre un 32 ^^




Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## bribrike (9 Octobre 2016)

Chaque application chargé des données quand tu les utilises. Elles les accumulent, et prennent de l'espace de stockage. Ce qui est normal. 

Pour récupérer cet espace, tu peux supprimer et réinstaller l'application en question. 

N'oublies pas qu'à chaque fois que tu utilises une application, celle ci charge et stock des données. C'est tout.


----------



## yopaille (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour bribrike  

Je suis d'accord avec toi mais pourquoi genre sur l'iPhone d'un ami qui utilise les même applications que moi bah les miennes prennent plus de place que sur le sien ? 
Genre facebook est ce que c'est le nombre de contact/ photo ou autre que jai dessus qui prenne de la place ?
Messenger est ce le nombre de conversation que j'ai ? 

À se niveau la je comprend pas.

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## bribrike (9 Octobre 2016)

Chaque application chargé des données quand tu les utilises. Elles les accumulent, et prennent de l'espace de stockage. Ce qui est normal.

Pour récupérer cet espace, tu peux supprimer et réinstaller l'application en question.

N'oublies pas qu'à chaque fois que tu utilises une application, celle ci charge


yopaille a dit:


> Bonjour bribrike
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi mais pourquoi genre sur l'iPhone d'un ami qui utilise les même applications que moi bah les miennes prennent plus de place que sur le sien ?
> Genre facebook est ce que c'est le nombre de contact/ photo ou autre que jai dessus qui prenne de la place ?
> ...



Non c'est juste l'utilisation que tu as. Si tu le les ouvres souvent, et bien elle chargeront plus de donnees, que quelqu'un qui utilise moins l'application.


----------



## bribrike (9 Octobre 2016)

Rien qu'actualiser ton fil d'actualité, cela charge les données.


----------



## yopaille (9 Octobre 2016)

Re  

Bah si c'est juste le faite d'ouvrir l'application comme tu dis qui prend de la place bah laje comprend pas car facebook ou même messenger j'ouvre peut être une fois par jour tandis que certain ouvre plus de fois et c'est moin lourd que moi. Mais bon je vais les supprimer et les réinstaller pour gagner un peu et voir par la suite. 

Merci pour ton aide !


----------

